# Alternatives to Optoma 3D-XL?



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

So I discovered today that optoma released a firmware update for the HD65 that allows it to handle 120hz 3D signal. I haven't installed the update yet, but I was wondering if there is a workaround for the "required" 3D-XL converter box? I've read that the right video card in an HTPC or server might do it, but if there is just a less expensive version of the 3D-XL, I would be up for giving it a shot too.

Thoughts?

Here's the update if you're an HD65 owner: Firmware update


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I know of no other options that the 3d-xl. :dontknow:


----------



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I'll ask around in the HTPC forum. Maybe there's a way to feed the signal through PC hardware and decode it that way?


----------

